# Yay Coach!



## Aquilah (Feb 22, 2007)

I got my first Coach bag! Yay! I'm sure it's not my last either... I also see a wallet in my future... I'm so sick LMAO! I'll post pics in a few  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jdepp_84 (Feb 22, 2007)

Congrats  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />!!!!! Cant wait for the pics.


----------



## Aprill (Feb 22, 2007)

congrats. You are going to love that coach bag


----------



## Gwendela (Feb 22, 2007)

Sweet!! Can't wait to see it!

I went to a bigger city on Monday and actually saw some Coach purses, yowza on the price, but they were so pretty.


----------



## Jennifer (Feb 22, 2007)

yay! i can't wait to see!


----------



## WhitneyF (Feb 22, 2007)

Awesome! Enjoy!


----------



## Saje (Feb 22, 2007)

congrats! I totally agree... once you get one, you have to get more  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Marisol (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice... let's see the pics!


----------



## Leony (Feb 23, 2007)

yay, pic pic!

Great deal Aquilah, enjoy it!


----------



## hollywoo (Feb 23, 2007)

congrats!!! Nice choice..


----------



## claire20a (Feb 23, 2007)

yay for you, cant wait to see a pic!


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 23, 2007)

congrats. Cant wait to see a pic  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## PerfectMistake (Feb 23, 2007)

YAY! So glad you got it and you like it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Welcome to the Coach fan club!!!


----------



## sweetnsexy6953 (Feb 23, 2007)

I love Coach. I wanted to get a coach bag from ebay but I got outbidded by someone. Oh well. I have a Coach wallet and a pair of Coach shoes. Now Im lookin at a keychain.


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 23, 2007)

As promised, here it is  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Style #6094 in Black/White... Now I need a new wallet though since the Nine West one I have is almost too big LOL!


----------



## Aprill (Feb 24, 2007)

that bag is cute! enjoy it honey!


----------



## Sonia_K (Feb 24, 2007)

It's so cute. I love it.


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 24, 2007)

Oh! good point! I hadn't thought of that!


----------



## Marisol (Feb 24, 2007)

That is cute! I think that you need a matching wallet.


----------



## magosienne (Feb 24, 2007)

that's a cute bag !!!


----------



## bella1342 (Feb 24, 2007)

Aquilah, your bag is soooo nice! Enjoy it!

Wait... what kind of spray do you put on to protect it?

I have about 10 Coach purses and the ladies never told me anything about spraying it. :kopfkratz:

My cousin is vice-president at Coach, but it sucks because I don't get any freebies... my mom gets them all.


----------



## lynnda (Feb 24, 2007)

I LOVE your new bag!!!!!!


----------



## Aquilah (Feb 24, 2007)

Definitely!

I have no idea what kind of spray... I'll ask John if he knows of anything. That sucks about not getting freebies! You should at least get discounts!


----------



## han (Feb 24, 2007)

nice bag, you def need a matching wallet


----------



## Sarah84 (Feb 25, 2007)

oooh me like that very much


----------



## CellyCell (Feb 26, 2007)

lucky. ive been wanting one for the longest now.


----------



## tadzio79 (Feb 26, 2007)

ooh it's so cute!!!


----------



## natalierb (Feb 26, 2007)

What a cute purse! Enjoy!


----------



## Melons (Feb 26, 2007)

grats!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> its too $$$ for me


----------



## pinkbundles (Feb 26, 2007)

Very cute Aquilah!


----------



## TheOpenRoad (Feb 27, 2007)

Cute!


----------



## FeverDream (Feb 27, 2007)

Cute! My first coach bag was also that exact same one. Hope you get the wallet soon!


----------



## dah (Jul 12, 2007)

nice.i like e white and red ones.


----------



## RachaelMarie (Jul 12, 2007)

I love Coach!


----------



## clwkerric (Jul 12, 2007)

congrats on your new purse! I absolutely LLLLLLOOOOOVVVVEE all my coach purses, I would never buy anything else!


----------



## StinkyMonkey (Jul 13, 2007)

Very cute bag. Congrats.

I also am a Coach fiend!

It's very addicting.....


----------



## browneyedbaby0o (Aug 1, 2007)

coach = love


----------



## Kookie-for-COCO (Aug 4, 2007)

Oh yeah--very very sweet.


----------



## brewgrl (Aug 4, 2007)

love how you already put on the gloss....


----------



## bCreative (Aug 5, 2007)

I love Coach bags!!!! I'm due for a new one!


----------



## Dreama (Aug 5, 2007)

I also love coach bags. I bought one about a week ago and can't get enough of it.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Jacky Lucent (Mar 7, 2008)

*I love Coach especially the classic leather ones. They have a luxury &amp; quality look to them.*


----------



## Orangeeyecrayon (Mar 7, 2008)

congrats on getting your first coach purse.

and welcome to the world of designer hand bag addicts


----------



## -KT- (Mar 7, 2008)

Coach makes leather cleaner and conditioner as well as a cleaner for their cloth bags. I have heard Apple leather conditioner works well also.


----------

